# turn down concrete slab



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys, 
I'm working figuring a pole barn. I need 39" dia. by 36" deep footings on the 4 corners. I have to get a 4" slab, with 24" turn down 12" widearound the perimeter. all footings need to be at 48" depth. How would you like to see this excavated. should I just dig a huge trench around the perimeter? Then fill two two foot depth and pour tun down. Any input would be appreciated


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I think I would dig the four piers in the corners and the turn down edge, but I would dig it 16" wide and move the edge out 4", pour it level, as you would a typical footing, setting the elevation @ -8" from the desired slab height.

Form the perimeter of the slab with 2X8 material. You can chalk a line, lay a 2X4 flat on the footing nail it down 1 1/2" back from the line, then you can set the elevation of the 2X8 and shoot it into the 2X4 add a few braces, prep the interior and you're good to go.


----------

